# How to Donate to GBATemp?



## elmoreas (Sep 26, 2010)

I asked in IRC and got ignored so I thought I would ask here, how (for real) do I donate to GBATemp? Thanks guys.

Elmoreas


----------



## jgu1994 (Sep 26, 2010)

The best way to donate would probably be to buy from shoptemp.


----------



## dice (Sep 26, 2010)

^ The above ^  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Other than that we've never accepted donations (and I presume we never will) but thanks for the offer.


----------



## Slyakin (Sep 26, 2010)

I'd actually like to donate to GBATemp too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess I should buy more stuff!


----------



## Clookster (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm simply buying my stuff through Shoptemp.


----------



## Costello (Sep 26, 2010)

the best way is to wait for the Homebrew Bounty, to come soon.
Your donations will be *received* by GBAtemp, so they will be welcome.
However you cannot tell us how to use that money. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We will use it to redistribute it to homebrew developers to encourage the development of new homebrew. 
More info: http://gbatemp.net/t252782-nintendo-ds-hom...-to-resume-soon


----------



## Clookster (Sep 26, 2010)

Oh. Thanks, Costello. I thought this project got forgotten...


----------



## RoMee (Sep 26, 2010)

GBAtemp take donations??

I did not know that


----------



## elmoreas (Sep 26, 2010)

Use it how you want I just wanted to make a contribution to the community that has helped me so much. But without buying from a store cause they get a %age and then all that corp BS I just wanted to flat out donate. But I will sit aside the money and wait till I can donate and then I will.


----------



## dice (Sep 26, 2010)

dice said:
			
		

> ^ The above ^
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for making me look bad!


----------



## Rydian (Sep 26, 2010)

MOMMY DADDY STOP FIGHTING CAN'T YOU SEE YOU'RE TEARING THIS FAMILY APART!!!


----------



## RupeeClock (Sep 26, 2010)

I guess the other way to help GBAtemp outside of buying from Shoptemp, is to also encourage others to buy at Shoptemp.
I do it all the time, it helps GBAtemp through partnership, myself through a small commission, and the buyers from helping them buy wisely.


----------



## elmoreas (Sep 26, 2010)

Ok I am going to bow out of this thread gracefully cause I think I might have stirred up a hornets nest, when all I wanted to do was help. I am sorry.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 26, 2010)

elmoreas said:
			
		

> Ok I am going to bow out of this thread gracefully cause I think I might have stirred up a hornets nest, when all I wanted to do was help. I am sorry.


I was playing around, it's not a fight. XD


----------



## RoMee (Sep 26, 2010)

this might sound noob but, what's a homebrew bounty??


----------



## RupeeClock (Sep 26, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> this might sound noob but, what's a homebrew bounty??


http://shoptemp.com/news/38/ShopTemp-to-sp...rew-Bounty.html
http://gbatemp.net/t252782-nintendo-ds-hom...-to-resume-soon


----------



## RoMee (Sep 26, 2010)

thanks rupeeclock

so when's the next one?


----------



## Slyakin (Sep 26, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> thanks rupeeclock
> 
> so when's the next one?


Soon, as soon as Costello and others get it organized.

I'm glad that GBATemp is so useful to you; we hope you enjoy it for as long as you stay!


----------



## dice (Sep 26, 2010)

elmoreas said:
			
		

> Ok I am going to bow out of this thread gracefully cause I think I might have stirred up a hornets nest, when all I wanted to do was help. I am sorry.



I was only fooling around


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 26, 2010)

So, if all 245,000 'temp members donated £2, that would mean the 'temp would make over 1/2 a million £s?

god, i'm clever.


----------



## elmoreas (Sep 26, 2010)

I asked in IRC and got ignored so I thought I would ask here, how (for real) do I donate to GBATemp? Thanks guys.

Elmoreas


----------



## whatthehell (Sep 26, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> So, if all 245,000 'temp members donated £2, that would mean the 'temp would make over 1/2 a million £s?
> 
> god, i'm clever.




Hmmm wonder will they have a re-think on donating lol


----------

